# Glasgow Road Cycling Meetup



## MiK1138 (15 Jun 2015)

Had my first Group ride with this Group this evening, thoroughly enjoyed it, nice easy route, nice bunch or people. down for another ride tomorrow


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Jun 2015)

'Glasgow Road' could be in a lot of towns !


----------



## MiK1138 (16 Jun 2015)

Hence the Glasgow Scotland prefix


----------



## Rasmus (16 Jun 2015)

Yep, nice group indeed. Did a few rides with them while I lived in Glasgow.

A few GRCM regulars are also on here - we even had a joint ride some time ago.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jun 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> 'Glasgow Road' could be in a lot of towns !



http://www.meetup.com/Glasgow-Road-Cycling/


----------



## MiK1138 (16 Jun 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> http://www.meetup.com/Glasgow-Road-Cycling/


begone with your technical wizadry women, yeah i should have thought to link it


----------



## jnrmczip (17 Jun 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Had my first Group ride with this Group this evening, thoroughly enjoyed it, nice easy route, nice bunch or people. down for another ride tomorrow



Was there also and loved the ride excellent bunch of people and very welcoming. Will be out more often with the group


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Jun 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Hence the Glasgow Scotland prefix


ah...


----------



## phantasmagoriana (17 Jun 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Was there also and loved the ride excellent bunch of people and very welcoming. Will be out more often with the group



I was on the ride last night too - good turnout and nice to see a few new faces.


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Jun 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> I was on the ride last night too - good turnout and nice to see a few new faces.


was out last night to. thats how they get you nice wee dander through the park, then all those bleddy hills around Hogganfield. Really enjoyed it nice bunch of riders


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Jun 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Was there also and loved the ride excellent bunch of people and very welcoming. Will be out more often with the group


must have been you i was chatting with coming out of Paisley, should have twigged when you mentioned Fernhill Road


----------



## jnrmczip (17 Jun 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> must have been you i was chatting with coming out of Paisley, should have twigged when you mentioned Fernhill Road


Yip this was me and fern hill road is my nemesis not for long though. Did you attend the Tuesday toddle and how was that? Looking to do both Monday Tuesday this week


----------



## jnrmczip (17 Jun 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> I was on the ride last night too - good turnout and nice to see a few new faces.



Was an excellent turn out looking forward to this week's rides also


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Jun 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Yip this was me and fern hill road is my nemesis not for long though. Did you attend the Tuesday toddle and how was that? Looking to do both Monday Tuesday this week


Tuesday was a bit tougher than Monday Faster paced Group but a good mix, not sure if next weeks are up yet but i;m up for it


----------



## GlasgowFinn (17 Jun 2015)

I've joined the group but haven't had the chance to get out with them yet. Looks like some good rides.


----------



## jnrmczip (17 Jun 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Tuesday was a bit tougher than Monday Faster paced Group but a good mix, not sure if next weeks are up yet but i;m up for it



They usually get posted at the end of the week I think. I'll be attending so hopefully see you there. Are you planning on going on any of the longer rides. I have rsvpd for the north Berwick one and will most likely do the others that are sooner


----------



## phantasmagoriana (17 Jun 2015)

What's this Fernhill Road anyway? I've not heard of it...


----------



## jnrmczip (17 Jun 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> What's this Fernhill Road anyway? I've not heard of it...



It's a hill I do on the way home every day. It's only a short 0.3mile but steep and a killer after a long day at work or after a 50 mile cycle. Good news is starting to get better at it


----------



## jnrmczip (17 Jun 2015)

GlasgowFinn said:


> I've joined the group but haven't had the chance to get out with them yet. Looks like some good rides.


You should get out this week on Monday if possible they are a good bunch


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Jun 2015)

Only been on the 2 rides Finn, but they seem a good bunch nice mix of riders from Gnarly old MAMILs like me to budding Wiggos, last nights ride had a girl on a racing trike, lovely machine, good for drafting on the hills


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Jun 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> It's a hill I do on the way home every day. It's only a short 0.3mile but steep and a killer after a long day at work or after a 50 mile cycle. Good news is starting to get better at it


What is Fernhill Road, when you have gone through all the stages of Dantes Inferno Fernhill Road is waiting round the bend


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jun 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> What's this Fernhill Road anyway? I've not heard of it...


Nothing that would faze you


----------



## phantasmagoriana (26 Aug 2015)

The GRCM Meetup site is no more. Most of us have now migrated to http://www.meetup.com/WestCoastVelo/.

EDIT: there still appears to be a GRCM Facebook site - see Pat's post below.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Aug 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> GRCM is no more. Most of us have now migrated to http://www.meetup.com/WestCoastVelo/.


What about here?


----------



## phantasmagoriana (26 Aug 2015)

Didn't know about that - have edited my post.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Aug 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> Didn't know about that - have edited my post.


Yes, name of the group has been changed, I think Gary is an organizer of this one.


----------



## Shelby84 (11 Oct 2016)

Hiya. Im just new to this cycle chat forum was having a browse and trying to find folk to talk too about some routes. I have been a cyclist all my days but now that kids are both at school im wanting to venture out and try new routes. I am from paisley and often cycle down to port glasgow, glengarnock and further down but if anyone could help me out with other routes to try would be so glad xxx


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Oct 2016)

Hi @Shelby84 and welcome!
The group in this op has disbanded, there is now a Glasgow Cycle Meetup on FB and the Vest Coast Velo both on FB and Meetup.
Some members of this forum are from Paisley: pop over to the Irn Bru thread to find them


----------



## Shelby84 (11 Oct 2016)

Many thanks ill do just that cheers xxx


----------

